# cat shot 50 times :(



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Cat Shot 50 Times And Survives: Rosie Targeted By Yobs In Cleveland With Owner Tracy Homan Shocked | UK News | Sky News 
this is awful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats awful


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

omg thats horrible, theres some really sick people out there   
and someone had killed her rabbit too


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

that is truely disgusting!!!

I hope the scumbags that inflicted this on a poor cat are caught


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats Sick!! poor little cat she looks so sweet aswell


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Cruel evil scumbags! wish them nothing but bad today, tomorrow, for ever!
DT


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Words fail me....this poor cat


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Seriously glad the cat survived!!

Bloomin sicko's i hope they get their cumuppins!!  

My hubbies parents cat got shot 3 times in the back and died  nobody found out who did it!.

x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cannot read it! even though survived makes me too angry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

How can anyone be so cruel


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

What a lovely little cat, poor Rosie. How can anyone shoot a animal (or person) and fifty times? Yobs that is who did that. Is it so bad that I wish that they get shot fifty times? See if they survive?

Very angry and upset over this. Hope she recovers.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

I find this kind of thing upsetting and disgusting. How people can be so cruel to animals is beyond me. I hope they catch the evil scumbag/s who did this and give them the same treatment as they gave the poor cat.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sick, i wish i could get my hand on them  there is alot of it going on in our local town, i have stopped letting Boris out in the day now because of it, he only goes out when i am around now and never goes far xxx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

This makes me so sad. How on earth could someone do this? I guess I just don't understand how anyone can hurt an innocent animal. These crimes should be punishable by law. (Just as it would be if it were a human life.) Animals are family members and they should never be treated like garbage. How sad.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thats awful poor rosie!!  
Even if the people who did this are caught they wont get punished as much as this poor cat!! How can someone do that once never mind *50 times*!!


----------

